# Pulling on her lead



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Generally Betty is pretty good at walking on her lead nicely. On the way out for a walk she will pull a bit but on the way home she is great and walks nicely. The only time this isn't the case is if she sees I have a tennis ball with me and the ball launcher (which isn't easy to hide) and then she pulls so much she looks like she is trying to climb up a mountain and then I am worried about choking her. 

Anybody got any tips on how to stop her doing this? I really don't know what to do as I try making her sit and let me stand next to her and then we walk off again, I've tried stopping until she stops pulling. Treats don't work when the ball is around as when I make her walk to heel without a ball she is great!

I was thinking that maybe I should just take the ball and not the launcher a few times so she sees I have the ball but isn't as distracted by it. 

Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you tried using the ball the same way you would use a treat. getting her atention in it so she walks at your side. 

in obedience compotitions you will find that most srain with a ball sipped up in their jacket, thats how the dog has its head so clase the the thigh looking up the jacket, they are waiting on the ball being braught out cause they know that they are ment to be that clost before they get the ball. 


can you atach you lancher to your belt or something so its not in your hand but on the oposit sid to where Betty walks. 

you can also get this http://just-dog-toys.com/2008/10/13/collapsible-ball-launcher/ im guessing that would fit in a pocket or a bag easily.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi JulesB,

I saw this on the "Dog Whisperer" program a useful hint.
When the dog pulls - immediately turn about and walk briskly and enthusiastically in the opposite direction jerking the dog's lead positively (but not harshly) as you do it. Make yourself sound very exciting - and do it EVERYTIME the dog pulls. As soon as you have the new direction going SLACKEN THE LEAD allowing the dog to "free-wheel" (don't drag it") - if it chooses to go slow or indeed pull again repeat the sudden change of direction again until it walks on a loose lead. When the dog walks normally again on a loose lead then give praise and you can resume your route.
You may want to find a secluded area with some space to try this initially.

Stephen x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi JulesB

I've just found a YouTube clip showing the change of direction technique.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TAF5Fyd7NA&feature=related

Julia


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks! I will try both of these! I don't have Betty on a harness but on her collar as she is usually so good but am concered she will hurt her windpipe if she isn't careful and anyway, I don't want a dog that pulls!!!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I have the same trouble pushca goes on four wheel drive and nearly chokes herself!
I will try the change of direction technique


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone recommend a slip lead?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau hops bounces along the road almost choking the whole time and our puppy trainer has told us to do what Jukee Doodles have said. We don't walk very far as I spend all my time walking backwards and forwards on the same bit of path as she still keeps pulling but the trainer said to keep doing it and she will soon get the hang of it! I look a bit of an idiot so Stephen's comment to find a secluded area is a very good idea


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

gentle leads are good  i have one for my dog and it works great.
http://www.gentleleader.co.uk/


----------

